

For those late night hacking sessions. - altlabs
http://www.soundintroversion.com/

======
altlabs
The 2014 Adelaide Festival presents Sound Introversion Radio.

During the entire festival you can seek sonic down-time and quiet listening
experiences with your hosts Jason Sweeney and Yuri Tománek.

From the makers of Stereopublic: Crowdsourcing the Quiet (2013 Adelaide
Festival; TEDPrize winner) Sound Introversion Radio is the second in a trilogy
of ‘quiet seeking’ projects and is for lovers of ambient, glitch and slow-
tronica.

This is your special calming sound portal during the frantic festival season.

Visit the custom-built radiophonic console designed by Dale Wright, listen
online 24/7, attend live sets, download shows, contribute your own ambient
music, discover ‘pod satellites’ around the city and tune in using your mobile
device.

Slow motion listening for quiet minds.

Online from Monday 24 February www.soundintroversion.com

Visit the radiophonic console onsite at ‘Level One’ from Friday 28 February -
16 March 2014 260a Rundle Street, Adelaide

Discover the satellite pods from Friday 28 February: including Queen’s
Theatre, Adelaide Festival Centre foyer, Lola’s Pergola, Urban Retreat
(Adelaide City Council, Pirie Street) and the State Library of SA.

*Submit your ambient music to submission@soundintroversion.com

Director/Producer: Jason Sweeney Composers/Sound Artists: Jason Sweeney and
Yuri Tománek Architect/Designer: Dale Wright Soundpond.net co-directors: Adam
Daze and Todd Skipper

------
ansimionescu
Am I the only one who listens to dumb shit while I work?

0:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Based_on_a_T.R.U._Story](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Based_on_a_T.R.U._Story)

------
altlabs
If you prefer to listen in a dedicated app the stream link is
[http://stream.soundintroversion.com:8000/stream_192](http://stream.soundintroversion.com:8000/stream_192)

